# Gap in Corner Between Tub Surround and Bathtub?



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Short of having someone come out and fiberglass it together, I don't think it will ever look right, that much caulk would really junk up your project. I'd would either 1.) look for a surround that fit that tub design, or 2.) find a tub that fit the surround, 3.) install a tile surround.


----------



## Howitzer (Sep 12, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> Short of having someone come out and fiberglass it together, I don't think it will ever look right, that much caulk would really junk up your project. I'd would either 1.) look for a surround that fit that tub design, or 2.) find a tub that fit the surround, 3.) install a tile surround.


What about getting a tub resurfacer (such as "Bathfitter") to fill the corner for me? How would this look?


----------



## Howitzer (Sep 12, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> Short of having someone come out and fiberglass it together, I don't think it will ever look right, that much caulk would really junk up your project. I'd would either 1.) look for a surround that fit that tub design, or 2.) find a tub that fit the surround, 3.) install a tile surround.


Another idea (maybe a crazy one)... I would have to cut off about 3" of the tub surround along the entire edge on both ends, I wonder if I could use a small piece and sand/trim it up with my Dremel tool so it fits nicely into the corner gap, then cover the edges carefully with silicone. Would this look ok?


----------



## Howitzer (Sep 12, 2008)

I might have to return it to Home Depot. I have already glued in the foam corner pieces to the wall so I would have to cut them off the wall. The wife has also cut up the box for the kids, so I would have to tape it back together.

One good thing is that I haven't cut into the surround at all, knowing that I might have to take it back to the store.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd return it or sell it. It will never look good. Outfits like Re-Bath and Bathfitter simply install covers over the tub, that are made brand-specific to the tub. There's very little actual craftsmanship involved with their installations and I doubt they can help you.


----------



## Howitzer (Sep 12, 2008)

My wife's uncle said that if Home Depot won't take the surround back, I should cut the surround straight down at the two corners and make it a 3-piece (and square corners)... Then I would have to apply silicone in the corners... how does this sound?


----------



## Howitzer (Sep 12, 2008)

If I can return my present surround, I'm going to go with this one:
http://www.maax.com/en/Products/ProductInfo.aspx?Brand=7&CodeCategory=B&ProductType=8&Product=774


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Howitzer said:


> My wife's uncle said that if Home Depot won't take the surround back, I should cut the surround straight down at the two corners and make it a 3-piece (and square corners)... Then I would have to apply silicone in the corners... how does this sound?


Honest answer? It'll look like a hack job. If you've done all this work it would be a shame to cob it together to save the cost of a new one.

Put the old one for sale on craigslist or something like that. Or you could donate it to Habitat For Humanity and take a tax deduction. Either way, you can recover some of your money. I doubt HD will take it back without the packaging and once it has been installed (they shouldn't!), but you never know.


----------



## Howitzer (Sep 12, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Honest answer? It'll look like a hack job. If you've done all this work it would be a shame to cob it together to save the cost of a new one.
> 
> Put the old one for sale on craigslist or something like that. Or you could donate it to Habitat For Humanity and take a tax deduction. Either way, you can recover some of your money. I doubt HD will take it back without the packaging and once it has been installed (they shouldn't!), but you never know.


I taped the box back together, so it is complete (my wife cut it into about 10 pieces for the kids, but it looks ok when taped back together.) I still have to remove the foam corner off the wall (they are secured with two-sided tape and adhesive, so I might have to cut them off with a utility knife). All the materials will be in the box, plus I didn't cut up the tub surround at all)... I'm optimistic HD will refund me my money back.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Howitzer said:


> I taped the box back together, so it is complete (my wife cut it into about 10 pieces for the kids, but it looks ok when taped back together.) I still have to remove the foam corner off the wall (they are secured with two-sided tape and adhesive, so I might have to cut them off with a utility knife). All the materials will be in the box, plus I didn't cut up the tub surround at all)... I'm optimistic HD will refund me my money back.


I hope for your sake they take it back. It does appear that the walls don't match up to the style tub you have. 
The give away is that the box is all taped up, I purchased a cast iron sink from HD once when I took it to the job and opened it up, I had a hell of a time trying to open the box, it appeared to be stapled like normal, but it was glued with Formica glue or some type of rubber cement. well when the box was opened it revealed an old sink. some one made the switch. when I brought it back they looked at me as if I had three eyes. They did re founded my money. Good luck.


----------



## Howitzer (Sep 12, 2008)

Yay!! Home Depot accepted my return!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

glad it worked out for you


----------

